# Sherline Mill - Extend the column height



## David Morrow (Sep 14, 2008)

A while ago I build an extended base for my CNC Sherline 2000 mill and used a piece of 3"x3" 8020 extrusion for the column.
http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/sherlinebase/sherlinebase.htm

When I started building my first Fire Eater engine, I found that my non-CNC mill needed to have its column raised. I went back to my 8020 extrusions again. This piece gives me an extra inch or so in height and I have another piece that is one more inch higher than this one. I had to make the base and top adapters but they were pretty easy.

I put a few more pictures and detailed descriptions here:
http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/sherlinecolumn/sherlinecolumn.htm


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 14, 2008)

An elegant solution an ispiration to me
to look outside the square.
BR


----------

